# Pneumatic wolf



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I plan on making a pneumatic wolf that will launch out of the darkness this year and need some help.

I need to find a wolf. Or a something that looks mean enough to scare the TOT's. Any help in locating one or a not too complex design would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What about using something like a coyote decoy as your wolf base?

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...mc_id=58000000000493075&WT.z_mc_id1=154888223

Here's a meaner-looking one:

http://www.yardlover.com/3-d-lifelike-coyote-decoy?gclid=CLPwpuaU_akCFeVx5QodakTO1Q


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I love the coyote decoys, I had never seen those. I normally turn to a taxidermy form.
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/CY-603-P2376C1043.aspx 
there is a leaping coyote
but Im partial to Wolves!
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/WLF-603-P2326C1084.aspx


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the posts. I love the attacking wolf one. I wonder how difficult it would be to finish it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Van ***** is the coolest site - we get eyes for props from them, and you can't beat them when it comes to realistic forms.

Fireguy, are you looking to make a "real" wolf or might you be considering a corpsed one?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its actually pretty easy to finish them out. Like Roxy said buy the eyes from vavdykes, they also have teeth and tounge sets. 
I normally just glue fake fur to them (mind the grain) and then shave in muscle detals and areas like the face which are meant to have shorter hair. 
I normally airbrush a bit to accentuate the forms but thats not necessary.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm trying to finish out a full wolf form not corpsing. I've looked at the site you guys plugged. They got some great stuff. I'm putting together a list of supplies right now. Thanks for your continued input.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Frightprops has a nice Attack Dog prop that might work:

http://www.frightprops.com/foam-filled-props/attack-dog-bust-0943.html


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Allen H said:


> I love the coyote decoys, I had never seen those. I normally turn to a taxidermy form.
> http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/CY-603-P2376C1043.aspx
> there is a leaping coyote
> but Im partial to Wolves!
> http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/WLF-603-P2326C1084.aspx


Those forms are CRAZY!! Never thought of using them before. I know nothing about these things. How much do they weigh? Is it something that could be powered with a heavy-duty drill motor and a PIR sensor? Thanks for the post Allen H, that was WAY cool


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

The weight depends, they are either done with 3 or 5lb foam. which means for every cubic foot they weigh three or five pounds. I bet a coyote has less mass than 12cubic ft. so it would weigh around... 36 or 50lbs.
I made a hippo once for a paintball safari, and its head and shoulders form weighed about 50lbs, and it was big. So I think that and the lion I had were 2lb foam.
I have these all over my monster museum, I used a giraffe as a Kelpie base.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Fetch said:


> Frightprops has a nice Attack Dog prop that might work:
> 
> http://www.frightprops.com/foam-filled-props/attack-dog-bust-0943.html
> 
> ...


Not a bad price either!


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryan Wern said:


> Those forms are CRAZY!! Never thought of using them before. I know nothing about these things. How much do they weigh? Is it something that could be powered with a heavy-duty drill motor and a PIR sensor? Thanks for the post Allen H, that was WAY cool


I recommend you stick to a pneumatic rig.. Motors are nice, but not as reliable nor nearly as fast. You could build a simple steel frame and attach the wolf form to it, add your piston and your in business.


----------

